# Google- Kamut wheat reduces IBS symptoms, finds human study - BakeryAndSnacks.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Kamut wheat reduces IBS symptoms, finds human study*
*BakeryAndSnacks.com*
Replacing modern wheat with Kamut International's trademarked ancient wheat in the diet can reduce symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), finds research. Related news: 10 ancient grains to watch: from kamut to quinoa · Kamut International: 'We *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

